# Model's walks the Runway at the Fausto Puglisi Spring Summer 2014 Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week in Milan - Sept. 22,2013 (47x)



## Mandalorianer (24 Sep. 2013)

​


----------



## Q (24 Sep. 2013)

sehr schöne Sachen dabei  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (26 Sep. 2013)

ja, fausto weiß was männer wünschen, da kommt einiges nicht zu lang daher. tausend dank für die tollen fotos der show.


----------



## BlueLynne (27 Sep. 2013)

da wissen ja heute schon, was wir morgen auf den Strassen sehen :thx:


----------

